# HSS 1332 Hour Meter Issue.



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Hello,

I picked up an HSS 1332 in the fall of 2017. I rejetted it to 108, installed the updated chute and it has been working really well for us.

Today I noticed that the hour meter is stuck at 8.8 hours. The red light and the display appear to be functioning normally, but the time is not progressing. 

I tried checking all associated connections and nothing seems to be out of place. Any ideas? I am pretty sure it would be covered under warranty, but I'd rather not have to haul the machine to the dealership if I can help it.

Thanks!


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

grump99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I picked up an HSS 1332 in the fall of 2017. I rejetted it to 108, installed the updated chute and it has been working really well for us.
> 
> ...


Does the Dot blink when operating the blower? If it's not blinking when running, then I don't believe it's keeping time. I didn't see anything in the manual addressing any problems. My thought would be to see if the power can be killed to it and see if it resets. But, not having one of those of my own, it probably has an internal battery that is inaccessible, and that keeps the memory running to preserve the time, therefore the power can't be killed entirely. My guess at that point would be that it's defective and needs replaced.

Sorry, not much help from me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Pull the plug to it under the console and plug it back in. Maybe just a bad connection there or at the ignition coil plug? It picks up the voltage from the LED feed on the ignition coil to determine when the engine is running.

HSS1332ATD Hour Meter Wiring
Red - "Battery"
Blue - "LED" connects to the LED terminal on the ignition coil
Lt. Blue - "Pulse" connects to the auger protection switch
Black - "Ground"​


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Okay thanks for the tips. Will check all connections and post an update.


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Okay, 

I checked all connections, everything looks alright. When key is on with engine not running, red light stays lit. When I start the engine, the red light blinks.

I ran it for half an hour with blinking light and meter is still stuck at 8.8 hours. I'm out of ideas at this point. Will probably take to dealer when snow season ends.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Do you have the 1332 with battery and torque sensor? The red light will blink if the auger is jammed or thinks it's jammed.

My shop manual wiring diagram has the hour meter listed and the page title is "With battery and torque sensor" for the HSS928A/HSS1332A.

I'd definitely have the dealer take a look (if your auger zone is free and clear), because those little OE meters are about $125 to $150...ouch.


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, my machine has the battery and torque sensor. I have had the sensor kick in and shut the engine down before.

The last time I used the machine, I caught a piece of wood and broke a shear pin (machine kept running whole time). I replaced the shear pin and kept it kept working fine afterward. 

Do you think the issue could be with the auger sensor? I wonder if the fact that the engine didn't stop with the obstruction and the hour meter not working are related?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

grump99 said:


> Do you think the issue could be with the auger sensor? I wonder if the fact that the engine didn't stop with the obstruction and the hour meter not working are related?


That's a possibility... Are you getting voltage on the blue wire from the coil that the hour meter uses for sensing operation?


----------



## grump99 (Oct 6, 2017)

So I figured it out, I screwed up. The blinking red light and the fact that I broke a shear pin clued me in to the issue.

Last summer I disassembled the augers and impeller to grease everything. I had disconnected the male/female plugs leading to the auger gearbox pressure switch at the time.

Apparently when I reconnected male back to female, instead of completing the correct circuit, I reversed the connections, creating two closed loops (short circuits). Because the connections are held in place by a zip-tie, it appeared okay at first glance.

Live and learn. After correcting the connections, all seems well now. The hour meter is working again and I assume the auger protection will again as well. Does anyone know a safe way to test this?

I am actually surprised that that engine would still run with that circuit accidentally shorted out and light blinking. I figured that it would not start under those circumstances.

Thanks for reading and for the advice. I appreciate it greatly.


----------

